# Limit to the posting of URLs in signatures?



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

I've been noticing quite a few "people" signing up for accounts and posting URLs to sites selling bootleg DVDs. These accounts make "garbage" posts, or post about DVD box sets to get their URL in front of people. A couple examples of accounts like this are mksimith2, and vincent0210.

Is there a way that we could set a post count threshhold before someone can post an active URL in their signature? My problem with it isn't that they HAVE a link in their sig, it's that the links point to bootleg DVD shops.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm, this feature is already in place. Members must reach a post threshold before they are able to post links/images on the forums, and there is a separate threshold for posting links in signatures. We added this feature not too long ago.

I'm guessing that these "spam" accounts are making garbage posts to get over the threshold so the links can be seen. We'll continue to do our best to stamp these offenders out, since it would be impractical and annoying for genuine members to put up with "huge" post thresholds.

Thanks for bringing this to our attention - please PM a mod when you see any of these spammers, and they'll get whacked I promise


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Peter, it looks like that feature you are refering to does not impact URLs listed in a Signature. I just created a test account, "Testing 1-2-3", added a Sig that is nothing but Hyperlinked text, and made a single post in the post test area. You can find it here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=421724

As you can see, the Hyperlink works just fine, even with 0 recorded posts for that user.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for testing this out. I believe the feature is supposed to implement this, and apparently either it does not, or it is functioning incorrectly. We'll look into this and thanks again for bringing it to our attention!!

Pete


----------

